# Fat Cutting Geniuses!



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hiya people!

I need some opinions or advice on my diet. I am wanting to cut fat at best i can and get them abs on show. Ill post my details below....

If you need a picture of my current state i can organise.

Age - 23

Height - 5.11ish

Weight - 13 Stone 8 Pound

BF% - 11/12%

Training

5 Days of fasted cardio before breakfast, about 45 minutes worth of a pacey jog.

Along with in the evenings....

Monday - Chest Supersetted with Biceps

Tuesday - Tricep Supersets & 30 Minutes ab work

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Shoulder Supersetted with Legs

Friday - Rest

Saturday - Back & 30 Minute ab work

Sunday - Rest

Diet ( On rest days i cut out the brown rice and split the potato over meals 2 and 3 which lowers my carbs to just over 70g a day, also all my meals are marinated with nothing but spices and the only sauce i have is tobasco)


CALORIESFATPROTEINCARBS6-45AMProtein Shake with 200ml Whole Milk3239.73917.3700AM5 Eggs(1 Whole, 4 Whites) with 1 Brown Toast 25411.51924.110-00AM1 Chicken Breast with 125g Brown Rice308536301-00PM1 Chicken Breast with Sweet Potato241233244-00PM1 Chicken Breast with 125g Brown Rice30853630PWOProtein Shake with Water & Creatine1993328DINNER1 Chicken Breast with Salad1382310BEFORE BEDProtein Shake with 200ml Whole Milk3239.73917.3

Thank You*2094**47.9**26*

*
150.7*

*
*

*
*


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Please excuse my stats - some of them may be slightly out.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Is the rice dry or cooked weight?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Is cut milk and carbs out tbh lol

Replace rice with loads of broccoli and put evoo on protein shakes instead of milk.

Add cashews or almonds


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

post a pic mate.... i think thats easier for people..... because if your 10% b/f then you would have visable abs.....


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

What is evoo ?

Add nuts where?

Seriously no carbs ?  surely i need some don't i mate?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Big Kris said:


> Is the rice dry or cooked weight?


cooked weight mate!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Got news for you mate. No way on Gods earth are you 11-12%b.f.

I'd say more 18-20%.

Sorry for the bad news!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Got news for you mate. No way on Gods earth are you 11-12%b.f.
> 
> I'd say more 18-20%.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news!


Basically..

diet is bang on imo. I weigh less and cut well on that so the fat should drop off..


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Got news for you mate. No way on Gods earth are you 11-12%b.f.
> 
> I'd say more 18-20%.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news!


Cheers for honesty bro - some trainer at my gym was in a rush one day and quickly used one of them bf % measure on me and told me between 11-12 haha i new he was wrong because my friend is a lot slimmer than me and hes 12....;/ owell least i know where i stand now! will get re-measured properly!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

L11 said:


> Basically..
> 
> diet is bang on imo. I weigh less and cut well on that so the fat should drop off..


Cheers for response man,

when you cut is there any supps you would suggest taking to assist ? any other things you would suggest taking! i take calcium tabs with vit d in them as i wasnt having any dairy in my diet - but now i drink the whole milk i should be okay ?

L11 - What are your views on 400ml a milk situation ?

Any suggestions to me man please throw them at me!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> will get re-measured properly!


Why bother? Chances are that it will still be out and at the end of the day, unless you're competing, your BFP figure means nothing.

You've started off doing the right thing - taking photos. Keep doing that every week. Use those, the mirror and the tape measure to monitor your progress (don't put your faith in scales, they're misleading).


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> Cheers for response man,
> 
> when you cut is there any supps you would suggest taking to assist ? any other things you would suggest taking! i take calcium tabs with vit d in them as i wasnt having any dairy in my diet - but now i drink the whole milk i should be okay ?
> 
> ...


personally i enjoy my food too much to be drinking my calories, but there's nothing wrong with the milk. I get my calcium from supplements

- multi vitamin

- zma (for fun dreams)

-lots of caffeine when cutting


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

L11 said:


> personally i enjoy my food too much to be drinking my calories, but there's nothing wrong with the milk. I get my calcium from supplements
> 
> - multi vitamin
> 
> ...


And me to mate - i will give this a go for 8-10 weeks and see where it sits me.

Cheers for your responses everyone reall appreciated.

One more quest to you L11....

What are your thoughts on fat burner pills? i have used grenades before but not with a super strict diet - Would i be wasting my money or would it (if my diets right) help speed the process?

Also ZMA ? i see my protein sell them (my site for supps) - should i get them from there or do you shop elsewhere for them (different brands etc).

Cheers


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Why bother? Chances are that it will still be out and at the end of the day, unless you're competing, your BFP figure means nothing.
> 
> You've started off doing the right thing - taking photos. Keep doing that every week. Use those, the mirror and the tape measure to monitor your progress (don't put your faith in scales, they're misleading).


Thank you brother!

I do agree with the scales thing - ever so misleading and depressing.

I will measure and take photos.

Thank you


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

not enough fat in the diet.

You have little to no muscle to reveal.

You would achieve far more with a beginners training regime with a diet at maintenance


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

SCOOT123 said:


> Cheers for honesty bro - some trainer at my gym was in a rush one day and quickly used one of them bf % measure on me and told me between 11-12 haha i new he was wrong because my friend is a lot slimmer than me and hes 12....;/ owell least i know where i stand now! will get re-measured properly!


Mate we ALL have underestimated our b.f% when we first start out.

Sh1t I still do it now!!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> Cheers for honesty bro - some trainer at my gym was in a rush one day and quickly used one of them bf % measure on me and told me between 11-12 haha i new he was wrong because my friend is a lot slimmer than me and hes 12....;/ owell least i know where i stand now! will get re-measured properly!


I would definitely say you are under 20% but still mid to high 'teens. If I was you mate I would basically forget what % may or may not be and just go with how you look and how you want to look. The % is just a number, if you are happy with your physique then thats all that matters.

Your diet is pretty good, only thing i would personally change is replace the whole milk with almond milk. Less cals and better for you. Maybe throw some coconut oil in your shake of a morning and wait a little bit longer (45 mins) before eating your "proper breakfast".


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> not enough fat in the diet.
> 
> You have little to no muscle to reveal.
> 
> You would achieve far more with a beginners training regime with a diet at maintenance


Hey mate, thank you for response...could you explain a little more in detail as to why you think i would benefit more from a diet at maintenance along with a beginners regime?

Im not doubting your opinion mate im just curious/ find this all interesting as to why that would be more beneficial.

I have been training within a gym for 1 year or just over now and my strength gains have risen quite well with this - i allways make sure i watch my form and don't throw loads of weights on and do petty little reps!

But seriously thanks for your advice - please if you can be asssed go into more detail it would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I would definitely say you are under 20% but still mid to high 'teens. If I was you mate I would basically forget what % may or may not be and just go with how you look and how you want to look. The % is just a number, if you are happy with your physique then thats all that matters.
> 
> Your diet is pretty good, only thing i would personally change is replace the whole milk with almond milk. Less cals and better for you. Maybe throw some coconut oil in your shake of a morning and wait a little bit longer (45 mins) before eating your "proper breakfast".


Okay thank you - i will leave that to one side for now.

I will look at changing the milk - suggested place to purchase?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Hey mate, thank you for response...could you explain a little more in detail as to why you think i would benefit more from a diet at maintenance along with a beginners regime?
> 
> Im not doubting your opinion mate im just curious/ find this all interesting as to why that would be more beneficial.
> 
> ...


what are your lifting stats?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I agree with Simon - you need more good fats in your diet. Apart from that if your diet is exactly that day after day then it is terribly unbalanced. The real key to a successful diet isn't just about the macronutrients (i.e. protein, carbs, fat) but also nailing the micronutrients (vitamins, minerals) and ensuring that the fats you take in include a good measure of omega 3 fatty acids. Unfortunately you haven't really nailed the micronutrient side of things with the diet you posted.

I'd suggest searching on some of the stickies regarding what I wrote above.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

diet looks fine apart from could do with some extra fat, more like 60g, thats if u do want to cut, unless u change ur mind like simon suggested then up the cals, but dont forget about ur micros, get the veg in there.

also training would be better off on a novice program;






http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=4195843&page=1

http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8050

all of those are good, chose whichever u want

as for the milk i see no need to remove it unless ur intolerant

could add in D3 5000iu to ur supps


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

oh and evoo stands for extra virgin olive oil


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> diet looks fine apart from could do with some extra fat, more like 60g, thats if u do want to cut, unless u change ur mind like simon suggested then up the cals, but dont forget about ur micros, get the veg in there.
> 
> also training would be better off on a novice program;
> 
> ...


wow. These 3 were the exactly ones I was going to recommend along with a a stronglifts/stating strength varient, but ICF is along those roads anyway


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

What every single one? or do you just want one day as example ?

Chest Superset with Biceps

DB Press - 75kg - 5 sets 8 reps

BB Curls - 35kg - 5 sets 8 reps

Incline Flies - 60kg - 4 sets 8 reps

Incline DB Curls - 15kg DB

DB Pull Over - 1x 45kg DB - 3 sets 8 reps

Seated DB Curls - 15kg or 12.5kg depending how fooked my arms are. - 3 sets 8 reps

Dips - 3 Sets to failure

Assisted pull ups - 3 Sets to failure


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> What every single one? or do you just want one day as example ?
> 
> Chest Superset with Biceps
> 
> ...


no, your max lifts on the main lifts

Squat

bench

deadlift

Pull ups

overhead press


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

This is where i get confused here...when people say max lift - do you just mean as in 1 REP ? or do you mean how ever many reps i do ?

I see someone posting stats on there 1rep max ? is this what you mean.

Sorry im sounding so rtarded now!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> diet looks fine apart from could do with some extra fat, more like 60g, thats if u do want to cut, unless u change ur mind like simon suggested then up the cals, but dont forget about ur micros, get the veg in there.
> 
> also training would be better off on a novice program;
> 
> ...


Thank you mate - i will look into that - i feel like im getting no where it's quite depressing but i will look into getting what i need. I will spend some real time on here later looking through beginner posts properly and trying to understand exactly what i as a person need to do.

Thanks again!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> Okay thank you - i will leave that to one side for now.
> 
> I will look at changing the milk - suggested place to purchase?


Tesco has a good variety. Its long life also so you can stock up on it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> This is where i get confused here...when people say max lift - do you just mean as in 1 REP ? or do you mean how ever many reps i do ?
> 
> I see someone posting stats on there 1rep max ? is this what you mean.
> 
> Sorry im sounding so rtarded now!


either or.

Just what is the most you've done at a weight.

Ie my best are 1RMs

130KG bench

165KG squat

210 Deadlift

but other top lifts are

BB row 115 x 5

Chins BW x 18 (I need to test this one)

OHP 70 x 5

just to understand where you are at.

I can tell from your posts you are definitely in the beginner category. Which is great as you can make the fastest gains. Far faster than i can.

Pick one of those routines D9S4 posted (it doesn't matter which one. And before you ask, there is no BETTER routine  ) and just keep on adding weight to the bar.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Tesco has a good variety. Its long life also so you can stock up on it.


Sweet! Bloody recession aye


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> either or.
> 
> Just what is the most you've done at a weight.
> 
> ...


Bench (with DB) - my gym only has a smith machine...someone told me to avoid it and use DB.

90kg

Squat (smith machine)

50kg either side

Deadlift...i started doing these for first time about 3 months maybe 4 ago... id say for 1 rep and keep my back nice and arched properly...

35kg either side of a long olympic bar.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Bench (with DB) - my gym only has a smith machine...someone told me to avoid it and use DB.
> 
> 90kg
> 
> ...


Assuming you are lifting 45KG DBs x 2, that's a nice number, but the rest are novice level at best. Have you no access to real squat rack?

As said, get on one of the other routines and smash it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Bench (with DB) - my gym only has a smith machine...someone told me to avoid it and use DB.
> 
> 90kg
> 
> ...


Massive difference on bench to the other main lifts!

Bloody good going there mate.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Assuming you are lifting 45KG DBs x 2, that's a nice number, but the rest are novice level at best. Have you no access to real squat rack?
> 
> As said, get on one of the other routines and smash it.


Yeah thats correct - 5 reps for 3 sets - then my chest sorta burns and i go down to 80/85kg

I can push one rep for 100kg - i wanted to ask, is there any point lifting one rep ? i mean i allways think to myself maybe before i start any exercise set...do my 1rm before i start - just to give myself an incentive to hit that full time! Would that be stupid ?

In regards to a squat rack - my gym is due a refurb with a budget of 500,000 pound during this year some time! I have been told a squat rack and a lot of new bodybuilding equipment is to be provided...as my gyms name is "Nuffield Health Centre"...not really a BB enviroment but it has some essentials.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Massive difference on bench to the other main lifts!
> 
> Bloody good going there mate.


Why would that be? i think i know why....when i first started out...for 5 months i litterally train like this.

Monday - Chest/Triceps

Tuesday - Biceps

Wednesday - REST

Thursday - Chest/Triceps

Friday - Biceps

Saturday - Light squats, Assisted pull ups and a lot of cardio.

I take it you was being sarcy with the "Bloody good going there mate" LOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Why would that be? i think i know why....when i first started out...for 5 months i litterally train like this.
> 
> Monday - Chest/Triceps
> 
> ...


Wasn't be sarcy at all, it is a very impressive lift.

Remind me not to praise you 

But yes, looking at that I see why.

How come there was no back session except the pull ups or shoulder work?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Wasn't be sarcy at all, it is a very impressive lift.
> 
> Remind me not to praise you
> 
> ...


Ohhhh sorry pal LOL thank you - i never been praised before so i didn't know haha.

And to be honest...because i had never stepped foot in a gym or ever picked up a weight in my life - my friend had done it at home a few times and suggested this type of work out...

It wasn't until i met some guy there who was ripped to **** suggested a different way of training and eating.

I will have a look at them links posted earlier when i get home and try to understand whats best for me.

Would you think contacting a online training would be a waste of money?

I have heard good things about someone called "Robert Craig Active"....

I just need to be set on the correct path i think !


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Yeah thats correct - 5 reps for 3 sets - then my chest sorta burns and i go down to 80/85kg
> 
> I can push one rep for 100kg - i wanted to ask, is there any point lifting one rep ? i mean i allways think to myself maybe before i start any exercise set...do my 1rm before i start - just to give myself an incentive to hit that full time! Would that be stupid ?
> 
> In regards to a squat rack - my gym is due a refurb with a budget of 500,000 pound during this year some time! I have been told a squat rack and a lot of new bodybuilding equipment is to be provided...as my gyms name is "Nuffield Health Centre"...not really a BB enviroment but it has some essentials.


I can barely lift more than you on the bench, but i can lift over 2.5 times on deadlift and on a 'real squat' i imagine i could double yours. Not boasting, just showing the context of your imbalances.

Nuffields are massively improving chain in the commercial world. Their london gyms are pretty well equiped so hopefully yours gets sorted

1 rep maxes have their place. But mainly as a measurement tool unless you are at. I wouldn't worry about them for now. Especially on things like a smith machine. Your 5RM will be more telling.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Ohhhh sorry pal LOL thank you - i never been praised before so i didn't know haha.
> 
> And to be honest...because i had never stepped foot in a gym or ever picked up a weight in my life - my friend had done it at home a few times and suggested this type of work out...
> 
> ...


LOL, no worries 

You can learn plenty just using this forum tbh mate and getting advice of @simonthepieman is a great start. He know's his stuff!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I can barely lift more than you on the bench, but i can lift over 2.5 times on deadlift and on a 'real squat' i imagine i could double yours. Not boasting, just showing the context of your imbalances.
> 
> Nuffields are massively improving chain in the commercial world. Their london gyms are pretty well equiped so hopefully yours gets sorted
> 
> 1 rep maxes have their place. But mainly as a measurement tool unless you are at. I wouldn't worry about them for now. Especially on things like a smith machine. Your 5RM will be more telling.


Ha ha yeah i have thought in the past "why can i do so much chest but not so much other muscles"....Right okay it all sounds good.

I cant thank you enough for all your advice and help - to everyone! THANK YOU!

I will do some in depth reading, check them links you posted and make a move on getting a more balanced self.

Cheers!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> One more quest to you L11....
> 
> What are your thoughts on fat burner pills? i have used grenades before but not with a super strict diet - Would i be wasting my money or would it (if my diets right) help speed the process?
> 
> Cheers


ECA is supposed to be really good for fat burning, I used it on my cut, don't know if it helped with fat lost tbh, I just used it as a stimulant when doing fasted training and worked great as an appetite suppresant for IF


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

L11 said:


> ECA is supposed to be really good for fat burning, I used it on my cut, don't know if it helped with fat lost tbh, I just used it as a stimulant when doing fasted training and worked great as an appetite suppresant for IF


I have ephedrine but never use it for anything other than a pre WO stimulant b4 morning cardio ,

Clen on the other hand is decent but I feel like a 6 year old girl on it, flat as fook

OP

Either would be a fine addition along with all the other suggestions - training and diet


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

What mark and L said


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Guys honestly thank you so much for all your help and info !  so appreciate it ! I wont be at a PC until tomorrow so i will look at them articles and get something sorted.

As for my diet i will keep the same but see if i can get some added supps like the vitamins and have a deeper look into clen.

I will post back here every 2 weeks if thats okay with a picture update just so maybe you men could see if it looks like im moving in the right direction if thats okay ?

Seriously thank you ! All of ya enjoy ya evenings - i know i will my shoulders aching from gym but my girls hands are like paws of heaven ! Peace !!


----------

